# Solved: check cable connection pxe-m0f exiting intel pxe rom no bootable device



## ll-dAb-ll

My sister's laptop just suddenly died. It's an Acer Aspire Timeline X and has been going well for over 4 years now.

Just today, she was using her computer, locked it, and then went down for dinner, when she came back up, the computer screen was blank, and unresponsive. Upon doing a hard-reset, she came across this error message



Code:


check cable connection pxe-m0f exiting intel pxe rom no bootable device

I Googled the error message, and did everything they said, and the error still came up.

This is what I did so far:
1. Took the Hard Drive out, and put it back in - did nothing
2. Tried booting into the eRecovery (manufacturer software) via ALT + F10, nothing happened.
3. Changed the boot order, did nothing.
4. Tried booting into Windows repair, via disk - did not detect the hard drive, only Disk 0 (0MB) was there.

So right now, I'm thinking it's either a corrupt hard drive, or there's a connection issue.

Any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

How much do you think this will cost to fix, if we took it to a store? (Warranty expired 3 years ago)


----------



## flavallee

Considering it's a 4-year old laptop, I'm guessing the hard drive has died and needs to be replaced.

If that's confirmed, Windows 7 will need to be installed in the new hard drive.

Did a reinstallation disc come with that laptop? 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet

> So right now, I'm thinking it's either a corrupt hard drive, or there's a connection issue.


Probably worse than "corrupt" since BIOS does not detect it. My thinking is the same as Frank's.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

flavallee said:


> Considering it's a 4-year old laptop, I'm guessing the hard drive has died and needs to be replaced.
> 
> If that's confirmed, Windows 7 will need to be installed in the new hard drive.
> 
> Did a reinstallation disc come with that laptop?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


No, but we do have a copy of windows 7 home premium (product key used). And the laptop has the product key underneath, would that work?


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

TerryNet said:


> Probably worse than "corrupt" since BIOS does not detect it. My thinking is the same as Frank's.


Is there any explanation as to why it was working fine one minute, and then suddenly dead the next?


----------



## TerryNet

> Is there any explanation as to why it was working fine one minute, and then suddenly dead the next?


Yes; a critical component failed and did not have the courtesy to announce its impending death ahead of time. It could be something on the motherboard, or a wire in the drive's power or data cable, or something in the drive itself.

I've had similar things happen to me just in the last half year. One example ... Was reading a book on my (original) Kindle Fire, pressed the button to put it into sleep mode. Ten minutes later picked it up to continue reading and the thing was completely dead. Battery had died that quickly and with no prior symptoms.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

Sorry about the delay, I finish exams in a few days, but I got impatient, and swapped my HDD (Win 8.1) with my Sister's (the broken one, Win 7), and:

1. My HDD gave the same error on her laptop, thinking that a HDD formatted under UEFI wouldn't work in BIOS, I looked in the BIOS, and saw that my HDD was recognised, so her laptop is fine.
2. I put her HDD in my laptop, and it came up with "Operating System not found", I'm quite new to UEFI, so I didn't know how to see what drives it could boot up.

So now we're faced with what to replace the HDD with, so my question to you is,
1. Is there any way to recover the information on the corrupt HDD? How much would it cost?
2. Why did my HDD not boot up on my sister's laptop?
3. Will we face the same problem if I install Windows 8.1 onto her new hard drive/SSD?
4. Any recommendations regarding SSDs? We're looking at the Samsung Evo 840 120GB, she doesn't use much, is this a good one?


----------



## TerryNet

1. Probably, at least some of it. Somewhere between almost free and tens of thousands of dollars.
2. Because you did not install an operating system or anything else bootable would be my guess.
3. Yes/no/maybe. Yes if Acer says the PC is not compatible with 8.1. No if Acer says the PC is compatible with 8.1. Maybe if Acer doesn't say.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

I went to the Acer site, and saw they only have drivers up to Windows 7 64 bit. Will Windows 7 drivers work on Windows 8?

EDIT: Added Specs
Acer Aspire 4820TG-434G64Mn
:: Processor
Intel Core i5-430M 2.26 GHz
:: Mainboard
Intel HM55
:: Memory
4096 MB, 2x 2048 MByte DDR3-8500 (1066 MHz)
:: Graphics adapter
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - 1024 MB, Core: 550 MHz, Memory: 800 MHz, DDR3, 8.692.1.0, Switchable Graphics: Intel GMA HD
:: Display
14.0 inch 16:9, 1366x768 pixel, LED-Backlight, AUO303C, glossy: yes
:: Harddisk
WDC Scorpio Blue WD6400BEVT-22A0RT0, 640 GB 5400 rpm
:: Soundcard
Realtek ALC269 @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH
:: Connections
4 USB 2.0, 1 VGA, 1 HDMI, 1 Kensington Lock, Audio Connections: Headphones/Line-out (including S/PDIF), Microphone, Card Reader: MMC, SD, MS, MS Pro, xD,
:: Networking
Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (10/100/1000MBit), Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter (a b g n ), 2.1 Bluetooth
:: Optical drive
TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633F
:: Size
height x width x depth (in mm): 30 x 342 x 245
:: Weight
2.1 kg
:: Battery
66 Wh Lithium-Ion, 6 cell
:: Price
900 Euro
:: Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## flavallee

According to a driver search for these primary devices

*ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 Graphics

Realtek ALC269 High Definition Audio

Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Atheros AR5B93 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless Network Adapter*

in your Acer Aspire 4820TG laptop, they're all supported by Windows 8.1 32-bit/64-bit. :up:

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

Okay, thanks. I'll update whether it's successful. Any SSD recommendations?


----------



## ll-dAb-ll

UPDATE:
Okay, all working fine now. We bought a 250GB Samsung Evo 840 SSD. It's amazing. Drivers installed fine (except Bluetooth, which had compatibility problems, which I can fix with changing compatibility to Windows 7).

Thank you to everyone who commented.


----------



## flavallee

Glad to hear you got it resolved. :up:

Most people don't use the bluetooth device anyway. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

